
Ask HN: An inexpensive way to find my father (with Alzheimers) if he gets lost - elchief
Looking to find a reasonably priced solution to find my father (who has alzheimer&#x27;s) if he gets lost. Some info:<p>* He&#x27;s 75, lives in urban Vancouver, in his own apartment in an independent-living seniors centre<p>* He doesn&#x27;t have or want a smartphone<p>* He hasn&#x27;t gotten lost yet<p>* He&#x27;s pretty stubborn and probably wouldn&#x27;t wear something he knew was for this purpose<p>* Battery consumption is important, as I&#x27;d have to do the recharging for him<p>First thought is a &quot;normal looking&quot; smartwatch with GPS and mobile data. I can program Android, so could make a custom app that pings out his location on a timer, or listens for a push and then send out his location.<p>Maybe use SMS only with a pre-paid sim?<p>Any recommendations on the best watch? Alternative to mobile data?<p>Other ideas? I see there are shoe insoles as well...<p>Thanks
======
a3n
Have you talked to any Alzheimers groups or associations? They probably have
discussed this problem.

------
jacalata
Find My IPhone?

~~~
elchief
He doesn't have a smartphone and refuses to use one anyways, but thanks

